# HPET für Benchmarks aktivieren



## IWas_mit_pc (15. Januar 2017)

*HPET für Benchmarks aktivieren*

Hallo,
da für mehrere Benachmarks HPET benötigt wird wollte ich diesen Aktiviren aber ich finde es nicht im bios und der Befehl für die cmd funktoniert auch nicht.
CPU: 6600k
Brett: Z170i Pro Gaming AC
Ram: HyperX Savage 2666 Cl13 13-14-14


----------



## AMD-FXler (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: HPET für Benachmarks Aktiviren*

Hallo!
Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du?

Bei Windows 7 und 10 funktioniert der CMD Befehl.
Du startest CMD mit Admin-Rechte? Ohne klappts nicht.

Im Bios sollte es dennoch auch zu finden sein. Es sei denn, es gibt keine Möglichkeit HPET im Bios zu deaktivieren bei deinem Board?

Verwendest du den WinTime-Tester zum kontrollieren, ob HPET aktiviert ist?


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: HPET für Benachmarks Aktiviren*

Hallo,
Ich benutze Windows 10. Immer wenn ich diese Befehle hier eingebe [(bcdedit /set useplatformclock true, bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes) habe gelelesen beide funktonieren] kommt: Der Speicher für die Startkonfigurationsdaten konnte nicht geöffnet werden.
Zugriff verweigert. Im Bios habe ich es inzwischen gefunden und es steht auf Aktiviert.


----------



## AMD-FXler (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: HPET für Benachmarks Aktiviren*

Zum aktiviren von HPET -> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true (Enter drücken)
Zum deaktiviren -> bcdedit /set useplatformclock false (Enter drücken)

Anschließend reboot 

Und wie gesagt, CMD als Admin ausführen.

Den WinTimerTester kanst hier SetFSB Game Timing Problem? (G60JX) | Page 2 | NotebookReview runterladen

Wenn HPET Biosseitig und OS seitig aktiviert ist, solltest du einen Wert von 14,3 Mhz erreichen


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: HPET für Benachmarks Aktiviren*

Danke!


----------



## AMD-FXler (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: HPET für Benachmarks Aktiviren*

Bitte gerne


----------



## Defenz0r (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: HPET für Benachmarks Aktiviren*

Das Problem mit der moeglichst geringen Timeraufloesung hat sich doch seit Windows 10 erledigt oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## AMD-FXler (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: HPET für Benachmarks Aktiviren*

Weiß nicht, welches Problem du meinst. Aber man kann noch immer HPET aktivieren bzw deaktiviren. 
Im OS sowohl Bios. Zumindest in der Pro Version.
In manchen Fällen entstand durch die Aktiviernung von HPET im Betriebssystem Probleme mit der PC-Maus, da diese zu ruckeln anfangen konnte.
Ist mir zwar nicht passiert, aber hab es in manchen Foren  gelesen.


----------



## Defenz0r (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: HPET für Benachmarks Aktiviren*

Seit Windows 10 wurde die Timeraufloesung verringert. Das heisst das Medien besser bzw zeitnaher abgespielt werden.
Auch in Spielen ist deswegen mit etwas mehr Leistung zu rechnen. Damals gab es glaub in GTA 4 20FPS mehr oder so.
Windows System Timer Tool | vvvv


----------



## JustBrainless (7. April 2017)

*AW: HPET für Benachmarks Aktiviren*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Seit Windows 10 wurde die Timeraufloesung verringert. Das heisst das Medien besser bzw zeitnaher abgespielt werden.
> Auch in Spielen ist deswegen mit etwas mehr Leistung zu rechnen. Damals gab es glaub in GTA 4 20FPS mehr oder so. [...]



Sollte hinkommen.


----------



## toastbaum (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: HPET für Benchmarks aktivieren*

Hi,
Wenn ich bei mir HPET aktiviere dann ist alles komisch.
Auf dem Desktop habe ich ruckeln und sonst auch überall.

Aber man braucht doch HPET für Overclocking oder nicht?


----------



## takan (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: HPET für Benchmarks aktivieren*

hpet ist per default bei guten boards immer aktiv, du musst auch die treiber vom hersteller installieren. die generischen von windows sind immer noch käse. 

wenns ruckelt hängt da was. bestimmt ein generischer windows treiber.


----------



## Rex132 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: HPET für Benchmarks aktivieren*

bei mir das selbe (8700k, Asus z370-f). Wenn ich HPET aktivier geht garnichtsmehr. Ruckeln und zucken am Desktop, Games sind unspielbar.


----------



## takan (5. August 2019)

*AW: HPET für Benchmarks aktivieren*

Die Ursprungsfrage, nein HPET hat nichts mit OC zu tun, gar nichts. Ist ein Referenzwert nachdem sich die CPU richtet um seine Aufgaben zu "timen".

Generell sollte man das UEFI/BIOS sich immer angucken und es selbst einstellen. Optimized defaults sind Käse Settings, auch heutzutage. Dann neuinstallieren und Treiber für PCH, Sound, Lan, GPU installieren. Bei Samsung lohnen sich die NVMe Treiber. Ohne HPET geht viel Leistung flöten meiner erfahrung nach.


----------



## Luiooo (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HPET für Benchmarks aktivieren*

Ich habe gehört, dass, zumindest bei Games, HPET lieber deaktiviert werden sollte. Es soll zu Spikes führen und die Latenz eher erhöhen. Dabei klingt das Feature für den Unwissenden erst einmal nach einer Verbesserung.


----------

